# Hotels in Canada



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

How much do hotels usually cost in Canada? How do they compare to hotels in other countries? How many hotels have you stayed at in Canada?


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I never bought one , but they are mostly favourable with most Western hotels , check out the internet , they can give you a much wider scope than most individuals unless you are specific to a location , in 3,000 miles of driving to cross the country , there has to be a very wide range of pricing , especially seasonal .


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I have stayed at many hotels in both Canada and the US. I just got back from 2 weeks in Canada where we stayed in upscale hotels. Generally speaking hotels in Canada are considerably more expensive than in the US for comparable properties. Hotels in Canada are also below the US standard for quality.


----------

